# Selling my S3 with Lifetime



## abobrow (Jul 8, 2002)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=140401059218&_trksid=p2762.l1259#ht_500wt_1009


----------



## Resist (Dec 21, 2003)

What is the cosmetic condition of it?


----------



## abobrow (Jul 8, 2002)

Perfect condition. I never even peeled off the protective plastic from the OLED screen. The remote shows the slightest bit of wear, but no scratches or worn buttons.


----------

